# Can't Print anything with Laser Printer [SOLVED!!!]

## javisaman

I have a Konica Minolta 1350W laser printer connected to my computer through usb. Everything up until printing seems to work. I'm using this driver : http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Minolta-PagePro_1350W . When I do the lsusb command I see the printer:

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0686:300b Minolta Co., Ltd 
```

I set up everything according to the gentoo printing doc. But when I try to print something I get "printer off-line" and nothing prints.

ThanksLast edited by javisaman on Fri Jan 27, 2006 5:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## JeliJami

what are you printing with

lp

cups

..

----------

## javisaman

CUPS

Sorry

----------

## JeliJami

can you print your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file please?

is cups running?

# ps -fp $(pgrep cupsd)

----------

## javisaman

Sorry for the delay. I was away from my computer

Here it is!

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.

#

#   Copyright 1997-2005 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9600

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

########

######## Server Identity

########

#

# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

#

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

#

#ServerName myhost.domain.com

#

# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

########

######## Server Options

########

#

# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#

# Classification: the classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

#

#Classification classified

#Classification confidential

#Classification secret

#Classification topsecret

#Classification unclassified

#

# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

#

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

#

# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default "/usr/share/cups".

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

#

# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to "utf-8".  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#

# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

#

#DefaultLanguage en

#

# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".

#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

#

# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#

# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers

# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The default

# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security vulnerability

# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing.

#

FileDevice Yes

#

# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster)

# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

#

#     debug2   Log everything.

#     debug   Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

#

LogLevel info

#

# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

#

#MaxLogSize 0

#

# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#

# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#

# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is No.

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#

# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#

# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default is

# 100.

#

#MaxCopies 100

#

# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed.)

# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.

#

#MaxJobs 500

#

# MaxJobsPerPrinter: maximum number of active jobs per printer. The default

# is 0 for no limit.

#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

#

# MaxJobsPerUser: maximum number of active jobs per user. The default

# is 0 for no limit.

#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

#

# MaxPrinterHistory: controls the maximum number of history collections

# in the printer-state-history attribute.  Set to 0 to disable history

# data.

#

#MaxPrinterHistory 10

#

# Printcap: the name of the printcap file.  Default is /etc/printcap.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#

# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either

# BSD or Solaris.  The default is "BSD".

#

#PrintcapFormat BSD

#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#

# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate

# with print queues under IRIX.  The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"

# from ESP Print Pro.

#

# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program

# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write

# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.

#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#

# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.

# By default "/var/spool/cups".

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#

# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

#

# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default "/usr/lib/cups".

#

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

#

# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.

# By default "/etc/cups".

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

#

# ServerTokens: specifies what information in provided in the Server

# header of HTTP responses. The default is Minor.

#

# ServerTokens None

# ServerTokens ProductOnly       CUPS

# ServerTokens Major             CUPS/1

# ServerTokens Minor             CUPS/1.1

# ServerTokens Minimal           CUPS/1.1.23

# ServerTokens OS                CUPS/1.1.23 (uname)

# ServerTokens Full              CUPS/1.1.23 (uname) IPP/1.1

#

#ServerTokens Minor

########

######## Fax Support

########

#

# FaxRetryLimit: the number of times a fax job is retried.

# The default is 5 times.

#

#FaxRetryLimit 5

#

# FaxRetryInterval: the number of seconds between fax job retries.

# The default is 300 seconds/5 minutes.

#

#FaxRetryInterval 300

########

######## Encryption Support

########

#

# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

########

######## Filter Options

########

#

# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp and lp, however you can configure things for another

# user or group as needed.

#

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...

#

User lp

Group lp

#

# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.)  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

#

#RIPCache 8m

#

# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in.  This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

#

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

#

#FilterLimit 0

########

######## Network Options

########

#

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

# 

# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you'll

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)

#

# NOTE 2: In order for the command-line and web interfaces to work, you

# must have at least one Port or Listen line that allows access from the

# local loopback address (localhost).

#

#Port 80

#Port 443

Port 631

#

# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

#

#HostNameLookups On

#

# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

#

#KeepAlive On

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

#

# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

#

#MaxClients 100

#

# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled from a specific host.  Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of the

# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger.  A value of 0 specifies the

# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.

#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#

# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#

# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

#

#Timeout 300

########

######## Browsing Options

########

#

# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer

# information on the network.  Enabled by default.

#

#Browsing On

#

# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

#

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

#

# The default is "cups".

#

# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not respond to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

#

# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is not sent!

#

# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a

# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

#

# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will

# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.

# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's

# broadcast address.

#

# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.

# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would

# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.

# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network

# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are refreshed

# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can

# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.

#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress @LOCAL

#BrowseAddress @IF(name)

#

# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host".)  Enabled by

# default.

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

#

# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.

#

# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.

#

# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations for

# addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned hostname

# lookups on!

#

#BrowseAllow address

#BrowseDeny address

#

# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

#

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

#

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

#

#BrowseInterval 30

#

# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#

# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers

#

#BrowsePoll address:port

#

# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

#

#BrowsePort 631

#

# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to another.

#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address

#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#

# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#

# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.

#

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

#

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses On

#

# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit

# classes.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

#

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#

# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

#

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

########

######## Security Options

########

#

# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

#

SystemGroup lp

#

# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.

# Defaults to 300 seconds.

#

#RootCertDuration 300

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", "User",

# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point

# interfaces.  For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,

# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up

# link.  Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the

# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are

# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so

# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,

# 802.11, etc.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

#<Location /classes>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /classes/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /jobs>

#

# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#</Location>

<Location /admin>

#

# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration functions.

# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

#Encryption Required

</Location>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $".

#

```

----------

## javisaman

anyone?

----------

## JeliJami

here's the difference between our configs:

```
# diff -bBw cupsd.conf cupsd.conf.javisaman 

144c144

< #FileDevice No

---

> FileDevice Yes

428,429c428

< #Port 631

< Listen localhost:631

---

> Port 631

```

1. FileDevice No <-> Yes; usb:/ URIs are not FileDevices (my USB printer works)

2. I'm restricting access to localhost; should not matter

A) Is cups running?

```
# ps -fp $(pgrep cupsd)
```

B) Maybe you can enable logging (AccessLog and ErrorLog) to see some info; and then restart cups.

C) What is the content of your /etc/cups/printers.conf file?

----------

## javisaman

I made those changes to the cupsd.conf file, still nothing.

Here is my, printers.conf file

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.

#

#   Copyright 1997-2005 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9600

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

########

######## Server Identity

########

#

# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

#

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

#

#ServerName myhost.domain.com

#

# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

########

######## Server Options

########

#

# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#

# Classification: the classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

#

#Classification classified

#Classification confidential

#Classification secret

#Classification topsecret

#Classification unclassified

#

# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

#

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

#

# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default "/usr/share/cups".

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

#

# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to "utf-8".  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#

# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

#

#DefaultLanguage en

#

# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".

#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

#

# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#

# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers

# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The default

# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security vulnerability

# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing.

#

#FileDevice Yes

#

# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster)

# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

#

#     debug2   Log everything.

#     debug   Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

#

LogLevel info

#

# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

#

#MaxLogSize 0

#

# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#

# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#

# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is No.

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#

# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#

# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default is

# 100.

#

#MaxCopies 100

#

# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed.)

# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.

#

#MaxJobs 500

#

# MaxJobsPerPrinter: maximum number of active jobs per printer. The default

# is 0 for no limit.

#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

#

# MaxJobsPerUser: maximum number of active jobs per user. The default

# is 0 for no limit.

#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

#

# MaxPrinterHistory: controls the maximum number of history collections

# in the printer-state-history attribute.  Set to 0 to disable history

# data.

#

#MaxPrinterHistory 10

#

# Printcap: the name of the printcap file.  Default is /etc/printcap.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#

# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either

# BSD or Solaris.  The default is "BSD".

#

#PrintcapFormat BSD

#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#

# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate

# with print queues under IRIX.  The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"

# from ESP Print Pro.

#

# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program

# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write

# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.

#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#

# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.

# By default "/var/spool/cups".

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#

# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

#

# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default "/usr/lib/cups".

#

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

#

# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.

# By default "/etc/cups".

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

#

# ServerTokens: specifies what information in provided in the Server

# header of HTTP responses. The default is Minor.

#

# ServerTokens None

# ServerTokens ProductOnly       CUPS

# ServerTokens Major             CUPS/1

# ServerTokens Minor             CUPS/1.1

# ServerTokens Minimal           CUPS/1.1.23

# ServerTokens OS                CUPS/1.1.23 (uname)

# ServerTokens Full              CUPS/1.1.23 (uname) IPP/1.1

#

#ServerTokens Minor

########

######## Fax Support

########

#

# FaxRetryLimit: the number of times a fax job is retried.

# The default is 5 times.

#

#FaxRetryLimit 5

#

# FaxRetryInterval: the number of seconds between fax job retries.

# The default is 300 seconds/5 minutes.

#

#FaxRetryInterval 300

########

######## Encryption Support

########

#

# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

########

######## Filter Options

########

#

# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp and lp, however you can configure things for another

# user or group as needed.

#

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...

#

User lp

Group lp

#

# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.)  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

#

#RIPCache 8m

#

# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in.  This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

#

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

#

#FilterLimit 0

########

######## Network Options

########

#

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

# 

# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you'll

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)

#

# NOTE 2: In order for the command-line and web interfaces to work, you

# must have at least one Port or Listen line that allows access from the

# local loopback address (localhost).

#

#Port 80

#Port 443

#Port 631

Listen localhost:631

#

# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

#

#HostNameLookups On

#

# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

#

#KeepAlive On

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

#

# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

#

#MaxClients 100

#

# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled from a specific host.  Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of the

# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger.  A value of 0 specifies the

# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.

#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#

# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#

# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

#

#Timeout 300

########

######## Browsing Options

########

#

# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer

# information on the network.  Enabled by default.

#

#Browsing On

#

# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

#

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

#

# The default is "cups".

#

# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not respond to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

#

# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is not sent!

#

# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a

# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

#

# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will

# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.

# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's

# broadcast address.

#

# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.

# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would

# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.

# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network

# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are refreshed

# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can

# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.

#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress @LOCAL

#BrowseAddress @IF(name)

#

# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host".)  Enabled by

# default.

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

#

# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.

#

# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.

#

# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations for

# addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned hostname

# lookups on!

#

#BrowseAllow address

#BrowseDeny address

#

# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

#

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

#

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

#

#BrowseInterval 30

#

# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#

# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers

#

#BrowsePoll address:port

#

# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

#

#BrowsePort 631

#

# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to another.

#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address

#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#

# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#

# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.

#

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

#

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses On

#

# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit

# classes.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

#

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#

# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

#

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

########

######## Security Options

########

#

# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

#

SystemGroup lp

#

# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.

# Defaults to 300 seconds.

#

#RootCertDuration 300

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", "User",

# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point

# interfaces.  For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,

# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up

# link.  Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the

# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are

# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so

# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,

# 802.11, etc.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

#<Location /classes>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /classes/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /jobs>

#

# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#</Location>

<Location /admin>

#

# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration functions.

# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

#Encryption Required

</Location>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $".

#

```

----------

## javisaman

Restarting the machine does not help...

Here is the /var/log/cups/error_log

One thing you'll notice is that it says my printer is offline.

When i type in the command lpstat -p I also get 

```
printer KM1350W is idle.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

        Printer off-line.
```

```

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] Full reload is required.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 16 PPDs...

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:04 -0500] Full reload complete.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:48 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9862)

E [24/Jan/2006:13:30:50 -0500] PID 9862 stopped with status 0!

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:50 -0500] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:50 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9863)

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:53 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9864)

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] Adding start banner page "none" to job 9.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] Adding end banner page "none" to job 9.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] Job 9 queued on 'KM1350W' by ''.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9865) for job 9.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9866) for job 9.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 9867) for job 9.

W [24/Jan/2006:13:30:54 -0500] [Job 9] Printer off-line.

E [24/Jan/2006:13:30:57 -0500] PID 9866 stopped with status 1!

I [24/Jan/2006:13:30:57 -0500] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:31:02 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9876)

I [24/Jan/2006:13:32:22 -0500] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] Listening to 7f000001:631

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] Full reload is required.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer KM1350W...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://KONICA/MINOLTA%20PP1350W"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 16 PPDs...

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 8...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 9...

I [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] Full reload complete.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

D [24/Jan/2006:13:33:48 -0500] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /documentation.html HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 9928

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9928)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] ReadClient: 6 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] SendError: 6 code=404 (Not Found)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:08 -0500] CloseClient: 6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:10 -0500] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:10 -0500] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:10 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:10 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:10 -0500] CloseClient: 6

E [24/Jan/2006:13:35:10 -0500] PID 9928 stopped with status 0!

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:11 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:11 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:11 -0500] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 9929

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:11 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9929)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:11 -0500] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:12 -0500] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:12 -0500] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:12 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:12 -0500] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:12 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] CloseClient: 6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 9 GET /images/left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 9 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 10 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/config-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=11

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 6 GET /images/right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 6 file=12

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 13 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 10 GET /images/printer-idle.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 10 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 14 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 13 GET /images/print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 13 file=11

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=15

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 14 GET /images/stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 14 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] AcceptClient: 16 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 12 GET /images/reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 12 file=11

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 16 GET /images/modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 16 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=15

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/add-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:13 -0500] SendFile: 5 file=8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:15 -0500] ReadClient: 9 GET /printers/KM1350W?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:15 -0500] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 9930

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:15 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9930)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:15 -0500] SendCommand: 9 file=11

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:15 -0500] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/KM1350W HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = ''

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] print_job: requesting-user-name = ''

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Adding start banner page "none" to job 10.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Adding end banner page "none" to job 10.

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Job 10 queued on 'KM1350W' by ''.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Job 10 hold_until = 0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob(10, 0x809b240)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob() id = 10, file = 0/1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] job-sheets=none,none

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] banner_page = 0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: argv = "KM1350W","10","","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00010-001"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en_US"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/KM1350W.ppd"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb://KONICA/MINOLTA%20PP1350W"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=KM1350W"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: statusfds = [ 15 17 ]

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 18 -1 ]

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 19 20 ]

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbfd7e0f0, 0xbfd7d460, 18, 20, 17)

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9931) for job 10.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 18 21 ]

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbfd7e0f0, 0xbfd7d460, 19, 21, 17)

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9932) for job 10.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 19 ]

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbfd7e0f0, 0xbfd7d460, 18, 19, 17)

I [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 9933) for job 10.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] CloseClient: 8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 08...

W [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] Printer off-line.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] Page = 612x792; 12,12 to 600,780

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%EndComments

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%EndResource

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%EndProlog

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] pw = 587.5, pl = 767.5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] PageLeft = 12.2, PageRight = 599.8

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] PageTop = 779.8, PageBottom = 12.2

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] 0 %%EOF

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:16 -0500] [Job 10] Saw EOF!

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Parsing PPD file ...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option ColorSpace

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option PageSize

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option PageRegion

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option ImageableArea

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option PaperDimension

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option InputSlot

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option MediaType

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option Resolution

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option Economode

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option Model

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option DriverPageSize

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option GSPageSize

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option GSResolution

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option DriverResolution

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Added option Font

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Parameter Summary

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] -----------------

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Spooler: cups

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Printer: KM1350W

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/KM1350W.ppd

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Printer model: Minolta PagePro 1350W Foomatic/min12xxw (recommended)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Job title: Test Page

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] File(s) to be printed: 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] <STDIN>

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] ================================================

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] File: <STDIN>

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] ================================================

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Reading PostScript input ...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] -----------

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%EndProlog

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] -----------

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 600x600dpi

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=600x600dpi

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Normal

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Normal

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: MediaType=Normal --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found: %%EndSetup

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] -----------

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] New page:  1 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Stopping search for page header options

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Found:

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] pageHeight sub         % Move down...

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Starting renderer

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] JCL: <job data> 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] renderer PID kid4=9935

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] renderer command: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dPARANOIDSAFER -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pbmraw -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -r600 -sOutputFile=- - | min12xxw -m 1350W -f letter -r 600 -p normal -t auto

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] 

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] Closing renderer

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-sDEVICE=pbmraw' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-r600' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:17 -0500] [Job 10] sh: min12xxw: command not found

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] ESP Ghostscript 7.07 (2003-07-12)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Copyright 2003 artofcode LLC and Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Loading NimbusSanL-Bold font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019004l.pfb... 2242564 856199 1682712 388223 0 done.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Loading NimbusSanL-Regu font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019003l.pfb... 2319516 943360 1702808 395528 0 done.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Loading NimbusRomNo9L-Regu font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n021003l.pfb... 2496948 1056395 1702808 352934 0 done.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Loading NimbusSanL-BoldItal font from /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/n019024l.pfb... 2593996 1155983 1702808 367522 0 done.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] cat: write error: Broken pipe

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Error: /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Operand stack:

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] 416.5   308.0   306.0   748.0   306.0   55.0   51.0   1   true

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Execution stack:

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   7   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Dictionary stack:

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] --dict:1054/1417(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:94/200(L)--

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Current allocation mode is local

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Last OS error: 32

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] renderer return value: 127

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] renderer received signal: 127

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 127.", exit stat: 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 127.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:18 -0500] [Job 10] KID4 finished

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] [Job 10] KID3 exited with status 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] [Job 10] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] [Job 10] Renderer process finished

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] [Job 10] Killing process 9934 (KID3)

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] [Job 10] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] [Job 10] Error closing renderer

E [24/Jan/2006:13:35:19 -0500] PID 9932 stopped with status 1!

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:21 -0500] UpdateJob: job 10, file 0 is complete.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:21 -0500] CancelJob: id = 10

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:21 -0500] StopJob: id = 10, force = 0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:35:21 -0500] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 9

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 6

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 10

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 13

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 14

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 12

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:16 -0500] CloseClient: 16

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:51 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:51 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:51 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:36:51 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:03 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:03 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:03 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:03 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:20 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:24 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:24 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:24 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:24 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:37:59 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:16 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [24/Jan/2006:13:38:44 -0500] CloseClient: 5

```

Thanks for all the help!

----------

## JeliJami

check http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/minolta-list/2005q1/000341.html to see if the min12xxw command can help you any further

----------

## javisaman

Thanks!

I ran the command:

min12xxw -m 1350W -d /dev/usb/lp0 -s

and got the message:

```

printer status: OMFG:KONICA MINOLTA;CMD:NA;MDL:PP1350W;CLS:PRINTER;DES:KONICA MINOLTA PP1350W;

controller firmware version: 4B08

engine firmware version: 413650G10200

page counter: 9 pages

```

According to that website it might be a spooling error...

Any more ideas?

----------

## JeliJami

I can only say what the author of that thread says:

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not sure if I can help in that case

 

There are some other threads on linuxprinting.org that address problems with your type of printer:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/minolta-list/2005q1/000339.html

http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/minolta-list/2005q1/000336.html

Or search on google for 

site:linuxprinting.org minolta 1350W

I hope you find a solution for this problem

Good luck!

----------

## javisaman

THANKS!

Yea I managed to figure it out through that forum. What I basically did was:

$unemerge cups foomatic

$rc-update del cupsd

rebuild the kernel

$emerge cups foomatic

$rc-update add cupsd default

$/etc/init.d/cups start

install the m12xxw program from linuxprinting.org

install the ppd file

$/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

install the printer : select your printer, port, and print a test page

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP

----------

## JeliJami

 *javisaman wrote:*   

> THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP

 

Your welcome   :Cool: 

----------

